# Future MUA/Is CS palette worth getting to practice with?



## MK09 (Sep 27, 2009)

So i am going to MUD school but not for awhile,probably a year.I need to save the tuition.But in the mean time im completely obsessed with practicing  and creating looks on myself and anyone i can convince to let me play on their face lol Which is really hard,considering i the only one of my friends/family who wears makeup! lol 

But anyway i do have lots of makeup but not enough variety in colors like with e/s.I was thinking of buying some CS  e/s palettes.I thought it would be a cheap way to have lots of colors to practice and play with.If i practice with my expensive makeup ill do it less because well its expensive.And i dont have money to buy lots of high end right now.With a cheap CS palette i can just practice practice practice and not have the cost constantly in my head.I will photograph my work everyday so i can critique myself through photos and also learn what works on camera.


But heres where my issue is.Im not doing makeup just for fun on myself i intend on doing makeup professionally. And i was reading on Model Mayhem that CS e/s don photograph well.So now im thinking even though its cheap and i can play with it without constantly thinking about the cost,if it doesn't photograph well then whats the point? How can i critique my work if it doesn't photograph well.

So i came on here to ask everyone especially anyone that is a MUA or any future makeup artists ,should i use CS palettes to practice? Like really just how bad do CS photograph? If your like me and just cant afford lots of high end to practice with right now if you dont use CS then what do you use? I was also thinking of getting the new Sephora Ultimate er Palette.But i dont know hmmm.Any thoughts? Any recomendations? Thanks you for reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






New Sephora Ultimate BlockBuster Palette


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 28, 2009)

Edited:
I thought you meant CS (cinema secrets) foundations not Coastal Scents eyeshadows. Sorry!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't think that it is a bad idea for practicing on others and getting used to working with different facial structures and skintones. How ever you probably shouldn't use them when freelancing professionally. Firstly you should use something of a higher quality, and secondly it's a waste to buy a new palette when you run out of a few colors. It would be a good investment for now, but not for later, does that make sense? I rec the 88 matte/satin palette as it is the same colors as the shimmer palette; but you can always add shimmer!


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I don't think that it is a bad idea for practicing on others and getting used to working with different facial structures and skintones. How ever you probably shouldn't use them when freelancing professionally. Firstly you should use something of a higher quality, and secondly it's a waste to buy a new palette when you run out of a few colors. It would be a good investment for now, but not for later, does that make sense? I rec the 88 matte/satin palette as it is the same colors as the shimmer palette; but you can always add shimmer!_

 

Oh no i would NEVER use coatal scents professionaly lol OMG i would never haha.Just strictly for practicing on myself and maybe friends and family.And to be honest i really am not too thrilled about having to use Coastal Scents even just on myself.But my reality is right now i just cant use my high end makeup to play with all the time.I mean i do have a good amount and of course i do use it to play around with sometimes.But i feel like an artist who just needs to get all these ideas out of me now or ill just go mad lol So ill cheap it up right now.But yes no worries i wouldnt even think about using Coastal Scents professionally.Thanks for replying


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Whore* 

 
_Edited:
I thought you meant CS (cinema secrets) foundations not Coastal Scents eyeshadows. Sorry!_

 

Oh im sorry for the confusion.I should have just typed Coastal Scents instead of CS,my fault.I dont know what your post said but thank you for taking time to reply to me


----------



## Leven (Sep 28, 2009)

What about Ben Nye eyeshadows?

Personally, if i was working in photographs i wouldnt use CS. Ben Nye Has a a HUGE amount of great Matte Nude and not so nude colors (grey, pruple burgandy, khaki etc.) but they also have the Grande Lumiere Colors which are (like their regular eyeshadows) highlly pigmented and very smooth. 

Ben Nye Makeup - Eye Shadows And Accents

This website has never failed in the past, i have ordered from them for about 2 years now.

PS: the loose pigment form of the Lumiere Grande colors are double the size of mac pigments (just as good IMO) and half the price!


----------



## laceface (Sep 28, 2009)

I completely disagree. I've used Coastal Scents e/s on clients before and their pictures looked amazing. As a makeup artist, it's your job to find good quality products. Sure, there are a lot of shadows in their palettes that are very chalky & not at all pigmented enough to withstand photography flashes, but there are some incredibly pigmented shadows! Some of their micas are great for bridal photography. Totally disregard company names & prices when choosing products to work with. It's all about the quality!! Sometimes it can be hit or miss, but I find many of the e/s on the 88 matte palette to be extremely useful. 

I do however agree that it isn't so great to buy a palette and have to buy a whole new one just to replace the shadows you DO use. However, for that price, you just can't beat it.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_I completely disagree. I've used Coastal Scents e/s on clients before and their pictures looked amazing. As a makeup artist, it's your job to find good quality products. Sure, there are a lot of shadows in their palettes that are very chalky & not at all pigmented enough to withstand photography flashes, but there are some incredibly pigmented shadows! Some of their micas are great for bridal photography. Totally disregard company names & prices when choosing products to work with. It's all about the quality!! Sometimes it can be hit or miss, but I find many of the e/s on the 88 matte palette to be extremely useful. 

I do however agree that it isn't so great to buy a palette and have to buy a whole new one just to replace the shadows you DO use. However, for that price, you just can't beat it._

 

I agree with alot that you said. I know there are less expensive products that sometimes can be ten times better then the more expensive product.There a cheap little gems that can be found.I know that expensive or a high end name doesn't guarantee that it will be great.

The thing with Coastal Scents is well first off ive never actually used it or even seen it up close.My opinion of its quality right now is only based on reviews and input from processional MUA.Who the majority's advice is to never use it professionally and that it doesn't photograph well.The best review ive heard about the palette is that a shade or two in the palette is quite nice.But whats the point of buying an entire palette for just one or two shadows.But again i dont really know since i havent had the product in my hands yet.

As far as using CS professionally i personally never would.If it works for others then great for them,that's realy cool.But for me no,i just never would.Unless when i do get a CS palette it completely blows me away lol But based on the majority opinions on CS im doubting that will happen.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_What about Ben Nye eyeshadows?

Personally, if i was working in photographs i wouldnt use CS. Ben Nye Has a a HUGE amount of great Matte Nude and not so nude colors (grey, pruple burgandy, khaki etc.) but they also have the Grande Lumiere Colors which are (like their regular eyeshadows) highlly pigmented and very smooth. 

Ben Nye Makeup - Eye Shadows And Accents

This website has never failed in the past, i have ordered from them for about 2 years now.

PS: the loose pigment form of the Lumiere Grande colors are double the size of mac pigments (just as good IMO) and half the price!_

 

You know i actually don't own any Ben Nye! And there's quite a few items ive wanted to give a try.Only yesterday i went on there website and i was going to order a few items to try out.I was looking around for a good TRUSTED website that sold some Ben Nye.So thanks so much for sharing that website
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definitely check it out.And two years ordering and you've had no issues?! That's amazing Ive had trouble from even the most reputable websites lol


----------



## kayeeh (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes and No... Yes, you should buy the 88 palettes, however, its not SUPER pigmented and they tend to have a lot of fall-out if not careful with application. So NO don't use the 88 palette during a shoot or on a client. However, I have found that their new palettes (double stack, creative me) are super pigmented and show up well in photos. And yes, get the matte/satin much better than the shimmer. You can always get pigment and add as much or less as you'd like.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hello.I actually had just bought all three of the CS 88 palettes and they literally burnt my skin!I posted another thread about it here if your interested.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/c...o-i-do-151161/

All i can say is ive never had an allergy to makeup in my life,much less had a e/s burn trough my skin.I dont even have sensitive skin.I dont really understand why the e/s burnt me.I know that everyone is different and anyone can have an allergy to any cosmetic,high end or low end,expensive or cheap. But CS e/s "burnt" through my skin,ive never heard of a cosmetic burning through your skin.But now with my personal experience with these e/s i personally wouldn't ever use them on myself or on another person.I wouldn't dare risk the same reaction that i had on somebodies eyes.

I dont know maybe i got a tainted batch? But its definite for me that ill never go toward CS again.But i know there are people that use it and like CS.I guess if your using it or have used it and didnt have a reaction then thats great.

BUT for anyone reading this if you havent used CS e/s before and or you have sensitive skin.Or hey even if you dont.If you really want to give CS palettes a try,then do yourself a favor and at least swatch it like i did on your arm before applying it to your face.This way you will know for sure weather or not your going to have a skin reaction from it.The last thing you want is something to happen to your eyes.You know the saying better safe then sorry,right? So please do a test on your inner arm before applying to your eyes.


----------



## britmacgirl (Mar 10, 2010)

ooh decisions decisions, I still think i'll end up getting the matte pallete for personal use x x


----------

